# C'Mon September!!!



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If that joker looks like that now he is going to be an absolute giant by the end of summer. Want me to come keep tabs on him for you?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like he'll have a nicely balanced rack

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This one keeps eating our day lilies, might not wait until September    
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 490497
> 
> This one keeps eating our day lilies, might not wait until September
> Good luck and good hunting !


 If he's eating your ditch lilies, he's doin' ya a favor...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

chadwimc said:


> If he's eating your ditch lilies, he's doin' ya a favor


I think they're gorgeous and with 0 maintenance I'm a fan








Deer evidently do not have a eye for beauty, first year they have bothered them here. Hopefully he stays out of my garden  
Good luck and good hunting


----------

